# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как экспортировать данные из 1С Предприятие 7.7 в файл Excel?

## -=Diesel=-

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите пожалуйсто как мне экспортировать данные из 1С Предприятие 7.7 в файл Excel? Если нужен какойто дополнительный софт дайте ссылки.

----------


## Фели

да нет, это легко. Делаете просмотр документа, затем сохранить как и выбираете формат XL

----------

